# Bearded Hen's



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

*Just wondering if it's legal in this state to shoot a hen with a beard.*
* Seen a post like this on a diffrent forum and everybody , most of them not from this state said yes its legal.*


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes. The michigan regs state that in the spring you may shoot only bearded turkeys. Hard to tell a hen from a tom if the hen is bearded. In the fall any turkey is legal to take.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

*



Bag Limit

Click to expand...

​*

> One bearded turkey per licensed
> hunter. See diagram for beard location. It is
> unlawful to take or possess a turkey that
> does not have a beard, or tag a bird you did
> ...


Straight from the guidebook​


----------



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replys , I thought it was someting like that.
I can tell the diffrence between the two , the hen is more bown in color and she has feathers on the back of her neck.
Now my next question is how many of you would shoot a bearded hen in the spring.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

One *bearded *turkey per licensed
hunter. See diagram for beard location. It is
*unlawful to take or possess a turkey that
does not have a beard,* or tag a bird you did
not kill. Turkeys may not be taken while they
are in a tree. 


*EVEN the TOM you SHOOT must have a BEARD*


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

Like the others have said, it is legal to shoot a bearded hen. IMHO if one is not able to tell the difference between a tom and a hen then they don't belong out there in the turkey woods.


----------



## Muskegon Jim (Oct 8, 2006)

hedaman said:


> Thanks for the replys , I thought it was someting like that.
> I can tell the diffrence between the two , the hen is more bown in color and she has feathers on the back of her neck.
> Now my next question is how many of you would shoot a bearded hen in the spring.


hedaman,
myself I wont shoot a bearded hen unless its my last day of the season and its a dam good beard. IMO by taking a hen in the spring thats another handful of hatchlings that will not be around in the fall or or next spring. But like I said if its the last day minutes before they go to roost and its a NICE beard, it will be tough for me to not put her in my freezer :corkysm55 , but I may still let her walk and know when fall season comes and her eggs are hatched she wont get a second chance in the same last day scenerio. But hey, you know what they say about opinions....Jim


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

hedaman said:


> I can tell the diffrence between the two , the hen is more bown in color and she has feathers on the back of her neck.


A hens head is also bluish.

All the Gobblers I've ever killed had feathers on the back of their necks ??? lol


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

COME ON, why would you even want to shoot a hen. The whole thing about Turkey hunting is to call in a long beard and to hear him gobbling. Think about it this way, if you kill one hen you are killing a small flock of birds as most hens will lay 8 to 12 and even more eggs, and some will even have a double hatch ( breed twice ) . Michigan has alot of bearded hens, this is not uncommon, if you cant tell the difference between an hen or a gobbler you need to start reading, watching some DVD's, or tapes on Turkry Hunting or sit down and talk with a real Turkey Hunter, I have been guiding Turkey hunters for over 30 years all over the country and most hunters wont even ask if they are allowed to kill a hen.

IF A TURKEY NEW WHAT HUMAN SENT WAS WE WOULD ALL BE IN TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

With all due respect, and I mean that. ( talking to everybody here ) 
Lets not turn this into the age old morality debate that has become the deer hunting forum.

The following posts are bound to contain the old " it's legal " I'll do what I want song and dance.

Out of the gazzilion birds I've seen, I've only seen one bearded hen.

Moral of the story, do what your heart tells you too. If it doesn't feel right, it probably isn't.

Lets not start pitting ourselves against each other here. The debate over wether to shoot a bearded hen will go no place, as do 99% of the posts in the deer forums. People are going to do what they want to anyway. 
Nobody will change their stance on the matter and all that will happens is everybody will get pissed at everybody else.

This is a nice place to be.

Lets keep it that way.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

When I can spare the money for a full body mount , I'll probably shoot one.
To me , calling in a hen is tougher than calling in a love-sick tom.
But it also depends on the amount of tukeys in my hunting area. If I wasn't seeing many , I'd let her go. But , if there are alot of turkeys , taking one isn't going to hurt the flock any.
And some say they wouldn't shoot one in the spring , but would in the fall. I don't see any difference. Other than your letting her raise 1 more batch of little ones.
I would have shot one last year if a longbeard hadn't come following her in.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> This is a nice place to be.
> 
> Lets keep it that way.



My thoughts exactly TH.

Somebody asked a question and it was answered.

My only other comment is to quote a long time members sig line............

" Live your conscience. Leave others to theirs."


----------

